# grout stains unavoidable?



## MichaelEmerson (Nov 22, 2010)

After testing the tru -color grouts for a few months now, I am not sure it is as great as some others think it is. I used white grout on white glass tile. At first I had a lot of issues with haze on the high polished finish, then found a product called blaze that works like a dream to remove haze. Water WILL NOT WORK. The big down side to this product aside from the high price is the curing process. You can't get it wet, walk on it or have excesive dust in the air for 3-7 days after application. Not really what the client wants to hear from my experience. If it does get too wet ,the white grout will turn grey and if exposed to chemical cleaners will turn red. The application process really makes me hesitant to use it unless I am really concerned about staining.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

LATICRETE PERMACOLOR grout............it wont stain and yes i will back what i say and have pictures to prove it


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry, but you're talking about a lot of user error. Can't blame that on the grout.

If you read any of my remarks about urethane installation they always revolve around cleaning. Don't put too much on before wiping. I've used more of this grout than probably everyone on here combined. I have not had the problems you speak of.

Blaze is also produced by the manufacturer.

Your curing times are also off:
Working Time - 3 hrs
Tack-Free Time - 8 hrs
Ready for light foot traffic - 24 hrs
Ready for heavy foot traffic (as in commercial)- 72 hrs 
Stain resistant (food, cleaners, etc.) - 3 days 
Showers, Outdoors, Pools, Fountains and Wet Area Installations - 7 days

Cured white will not turn gray when wet.

Just as with epoxy grout, you cannot use no-rinse or enzymatic cleaners with it.

The informed user is the successful user!


----------



## MichaelEmerson (Nov 22, 2010)

If you use too much water in clean up YES it will turn white grout grey. I spoke with the company rep about this and he did confirm it. Bostik rep is also the one that said the cure time is 3-7days depending on conditions. Lots of variables like temp humidity, joint size ect.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

MichaelEmerson said:


> If you use too much water in clean up YES it will turn white grout grey. I spoke with the company rep about this and he did confirm it. Bostik rep is also the one that said the cure time is 3-7days depending on conditions. Lots of variables like temp humidity, joint size ect.


I said it won't gray when _cured_. As with ANY grout, you should not over-wash.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I said it won't gray when cured. As with ANY grout, you should not over-wash.


That's probly y u should dampen the tiles before you grout it... so it cleans up easier, right Angus? Worked for me


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

what type of texture does the quartzlock2 have compared to regular cement based grout? I love the sanded texture of sanded grout. I can't stand working with unsanded, not sure but it just fees like you are spreading caulk all over the tile. 

I would love to try this urethane grout, 7 days is not really that much longer than if you grout with normal grout, then you have to wait 2-3 days before you seal, then the sealer usually recommend not getting it wet for 48-72 hours. 

I'd have to do some test tile boards and practice with the wiping/cleaning before I would risk doing it on an expensive tile job. I'm sure there is a learning curve to using it, as with anything else.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> That's probly y u should dampen the tiles before you grout it... so it cleans up easier, right Angus? Worked for me


It helps. You need to be careful to not have too much water on the surface that can get pulled into the joints with the grout. That can be a problem. For me, it really depends on the type of tile I'm using. I'll dampen tiles with texture. Smooth tiles, I don't bother with. A hard epoxy float will pull almost everything off a smooth tile.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ApgarNJ said:


> what type of texture does the quartzlock2 have compared to regular cement based grout? I love the sanded texture of sanded grout. I can't stand working with unsanded, not sure but it just fees like you are spreading caulk all over the tile.
> 
> I would love to try this urethane grout, 7 days is not really that much longer than if you grout with normal grout, then you have to wait 2-3 days before you seal, then the sealer usually recommend not getting it wet for 48-72 hours.
> 
> I'd have to do some test tile boards and practice with the wiping/cleaning before I would risk doing it on an expensive tile job. I'm sure there is a learning curve to using it, as with anything else.


Its very similar to the Spectralock consistancy and seriously, if you have any common sense or grouted a lot, there is not much of a learning curve


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> It helps. You need to be careful to not have too much water on the surface that can get pulled into the joints with the grout. That can be a problem. For me, it really depends on the type of tile I'm using. I'll dampen tiles with texture. Smooth tiles, I don't bother with. A hard epoxy float will pull almost everything off a smooth tile.


That's the common sense factor, in my video, I used ql2 and the tile was a sandy, rough, textures porc. I probly wouldn't wet a smooth ceramic tile...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dan,

Neither QuartzLock 2 nor StarGlass are totally smooth like unsanded. QuartzLock has bits of quartz as an aggregate and StarGlass used bits of glass. There is texture to both.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Angus, how does quartzlock compare to spectralock for texture?? The sand laticrete uses is very fine, makes for a really smooth finish! 
I guess I should try some ql to see for myself! Lol


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I ave tried QL grout. its pretty good. yes angus i just said that WOW. But I stick to latcirete so the owner can get a full warranty thru LATICRETE.


I had issues with TEC before. It was their stain series XT i think. The grout took over 18 hours to dry. Long story short i got a wah out bag. Where after then x amount of bags and fill them they flush the system with just powder. wham thats what i got.


----------

